# RIP Hamster xx



## diachuk (Jul 21, 2014)

My female hamster Pepper died this night, she was 2 years old, she was a Russian dwarf hamster.

She had 3 tumors and they burst at night and she died from that. We had an appointment to put her to sleep next Wednesday, but she didn't make it . 

Rest in peace my beloved Pepper. 😢  
You will be missed but it was your time to go. 

You have crossed the rainbow bridge ❤

I don't have any pictures of her.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Awe  so sorry for your loss! I have a male russian dwarf right now, he is super cage aggressive. I recently lost my last Syrian hamster. 
At lest you were doing the right thing for her and she isn't suffering. xx


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

My condolences. It is unfortunate that you do not have any pictures, I love hammy pictures. Rest easy Pepper.


----------

